# New Fisherman



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

My 3 And Half Year Old Won The Cherch Kid Fish Today .beat 35 Kids To 14 Yrs Old Did All Him Self And Just Learnd How To Set The Hook Last Week . He Landed 22 Perch In 2 Hrs 65 Inch Total .every One Was Very Impress By Him .


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

congrats to him and you brad


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats,2 hr. is a long time for someone his age to do anything.He must love it alot.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, that smile says it all! He's so precious. Many blessings to him and to your family. - Mrs. B


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*trophy winner*

wtg..Thats the way to do it.
3 1/2 years old and already a pro.....


----------

